# NICOLAI Deutschlandtour 2012



## vinc (15. März 2012)

Moin moin Leute, 

nach dem guten Erfolg aus dem letzten Jahr, möchten wir auch in diesem Jahr wieder eine Deutschlandtour unternehmen.

Wir besuchen verschiedene Spots in Deutschland (und der Schweiz) wo ihr mit unseren Testbikes die Trails erkunden könnt.

Klar haben wir auch immer einen Local dabei der euch guiden wird.

Auf der Nicolai Homepage findet ihr die bisher fixen Termine und Orte. ( hier die Karte: http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?vps=2...d=209972304086772594771.0004ba696655e2971e4c5 ) 

Weitere Termine werden folgen und auf der Karte und MTB-News bekanntgegeben!

Viele Grüße

Vincent (der hoffentlich auch mal wieder aufs Rad kommt ;-)


----------



## Jack22001 (15. März 2012)

Hey Vinc,

cool ihr kommt nach Zürich. Yuhuuu 

Grüsse Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maob (15. März 2012)

Schade das ihr nicht nach Österreich kommt!
Wir haben auch schöne Trails!!

MfG
Mario


----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2012)

cool freue mich schon wie ein Schneekönig


----------



## Zonerider (16. März 2012)

Sehn uns auf em Dirtmasters Festival ...


----------



## softbiker (16. März 2012)

Großartig. Bayern ist ja irgendwie immer aussen vor
Fürchtet ihr die Liteville-Konkurrenz?


----------



## Timmy35 (17. März 2012)

Seit wann gehöhrt den Bayern zu Deutschland?


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2012)

Eben...Deutschland ist doch nur ne Außenkolonie von Bayern 

G.


----------



## dr.juggles (17. März 2012)

jörg du als franke wirst doch nicht behaupten wollen ein bayer zu sein?

dann müssen wir halt wieder mal in den puff.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2012)

Aaaahhhh...ich bin doch Oberpfälzer...tiefste Provinz, da wo die Leute die Bellsprache haben

G.


----------



## merino (17. März 2012)

Ja, schade, auch in diesem Jahr nichts in der direkten Nähe.

Bellen ist gut beschrieben, aber Moosbüffel passt besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuyGood (17. März 2012)

Hallo, hab mal paar Fragen. Wie läuft so ein Tourstop ab? Muss man sich dafür anmelden, also wenn man da mitfahren möchte (mit dem Guide)? Kostet das Geld?  Nähere Informationen konnte ich der Nicolai-Homepage nicht entnehmen, nur den Link unter "Kontakt" zur Karte und Videos der Deutschlandtour des letzten Jahres.


----------



## trailterror (17. März 2012)

Geld kostet da nix....mit anmelden war da letztes jahr auch nix  du musst halt schlechtenfalls ne weile auf dein rad warten


----------



## -johannes- (26. März 2012)

Hallo Zusammen, es gibt noch einen weitern D-Tour Stopp diesmal in Bayern. 

Wir werden am 5-6.10.2012 Radwerk-Bikes in Großaitingen besuchen.

Grüße Johannes


----------



## MisterXT (27. März 2012)

Na ja, Bayern lass ich da jetzt mal so stehen. 

Aber ich freu mich schon mächtig!


----------



## wolfi_1 (28. März 2012)

-johannes- schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, es gibt noch einen weitern D-Tour Stopp diesmal in Bayern.
> 
> Wir werden am 5-6.10.2012 Radwerk-Bikes in Großaitingen besuchen.
> 
> Grüße Johannes



Dös is doch schon fast in Schwaben 

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Mitnick (1. April 2012)

Könnt Ihr mehr Infos zum Termin am 03.04.2012 geben. Wo genau, welche Bikes werden zur Verfügung stehen etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RT-Cycles (18. April 2012)




----------



## RT-Cycles (18. April 2012)

Nicolai Deutschlandtour macht Stop am 28.-29.4.2012 bei RT-Cycles.
Der Tour-Stop findet statt:
Hagenberg 1 
77867 Kappelrodeck


----------



## vinc (20. April 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=228899&d=1334924755Hier nochmal das Plakat!


----------



## Team Nicolai (20. April 2012)

freuen uns schon auf das wochenende, und auf die jungs von rt cycle

Gruss

Der Thomas


----------



## slayerrider (21. April 2012)

Hm, wie sieht es aus, gibt es auch einen geführte Trailtour um die Bikes entsprechend zu testen?


----------



## Triple F (21. April 2012)

Habt ihr auch ein Helium AM Pinion am Start? 
Falls ja, welche Größe?


----------



## RT-Cycles (23. April 2012)

Hallo,

es werden geführte Touren angeboten die auch Trails beinhalten ob + oder  hm von allem etwas.
 
Das Helius AM Pinion, einfach bei Vinc (Nicolai) fragen ob er eins mitbringt. 

Gruß  Michael


----------



## VerdammteAxt (25. April 2012)

Gibts ein paar weitere Infos? 

Um wieviel Uhr gehts los?
Welche Räder werden in welchen größen da sein?

Ich habe bis jetzt kein Nicolai aber die Stunde fahrt würde ich u.U. in kauf nehmen und mir die Sache vor Ort anzuschauen.

So ein Helius AM oder vielleicht ein Ion 18 würde sich vielleicht ganz gut zu meinem Zesty machen

Na ja, mal sehen.


----------



## RT-Cycles (25. April 2012)

Hallo,

an beiden Tagen sind wir ab 10.00 bis ca.17.00 Uhr für euch da.

Helius RC, AC, AM in verschiedenen Größen stehen zum Testen bereit, mehr infos zu den Testbikes bei Vinc (Nicolai).


Gruß   Michael


----------



## Triple F (26. April 2012)

Das WE steht vor der Türe und es würde mir die Planung erleichtern, wenn ich wüßte, dass das Pinion dabei ist. Bin morgen unterwegs und kann nicht telefonieren, evtl. bekommt noch jmd von RT-Cycles nähere Informationen....
Thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (2. Mai 2012)

impressionen von der deutschland tour bei rt cycle, es war ein klasse wo.
viele nette menschen, und was für eine atemberaubene landschaft























































































Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. Mai 2012)

Extrem geil. Auch scheinbar auch dem Wettergott gefallen.


----------



## Triple F (6. Mai 2012)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> impressionen von der deutschland tour bei rt cycle, es war ein klasse wo.
> viele nette menschen, und was für eine atemberaubene landschaft
> 
> Gruß
> ...




Auch ein DANKESCHÖN von mir . Klasse Wetter, top Bikes, zauberhafte Trails und nette Leute. Ein paar Impressionen werde ich im Laufe der Woche hochladen.


----------



## dr.juggles (6. Mai 2012)

schöne bilder!

jason statham war auch da? kewl im näxten transporter fährt er ein Nicolai.


----------



## trailterror (6. Mai 2012)




----------



## DJT (6. Mai 2012)

Tolle Bilder 
(so einen Brunnen will ich auch im Garten, gibt's den im Order-Generator )


----------



## Triple F (6. Mai 2012)

DJT schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder
> (so einen Brunnen will ich auch im Garten, gibt's den im Order-Generator )



...mit CNC-gefräster Spendenbüchse in ExtraLove!


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2012)

Das Warten hat ein Ende  

Nicolai Deutschlandtour in Zürich (14/15 Juli)


----------



## Jack22001 (18. Juli 2012)

Hi Vinc,
war cool das ihr in Zürich wart. so konnte ich endlich das Nucleon AM probe fahren und beim Pinion die Wartezeit auf das selbige kurz verkürzen 

Schade das das Wetter am Sonntag nicht so mitgespielt hat und daher wenig leute da waren...

Habt ihr Bilder von Zürich gemacht?
Grüsse Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Green Epic (18. Juli 2012)

Ich hatte am Samstag ein paar Bilder gemacht!














Nicolai-Bikes sind absolut Klasse und mach einfach nur Spass


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juli 2012)

Zwei Bilder von mir  

Hilfe mein Bike ist geschrumpft





Kann ich bitte den ganzen Ständer mit nehmen





Grüssle
Stefan


----------



## Jack22001 (19. Juli 2012)

cool danke jungs 

@Stefan: überlässt du mir mitte noch das nucleon? das pinion ist ja schon in arbeit bei N. 
hab aber festgestellt das ich locker auch nen L rahmen hätte ordern können, naja M ist wendiger


----------



## chickenway-user (19. Juli 2012)

Mist, wir sind wenige Kilometer daran vorbei gefahren...

So nen ION 18 hätte ich schon gern mal getestet, war da eins da?


----------



## Jack22001 (19. Juli 2012)

Ja Ionen waren auch da. Gleich mehre mind ein14 und ein 18 ner



chickenway-user schrieb:


> Mist, wir sind wenige Kilometer daran vorbei gefahren...
> 
> So nen ION 18 hätte ich schon gern mal getestet, war da eins da?


----------



## Joshua60 (10. August 2012)

Für morgen 11.8.12 hätte ich noch einen Platz auf meinem Tandem frei. Freiwillige vor!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (12. August 2012)

Das war ja ein toller Tag !!!




Geteilter Spaß ist doppelter Spaß von JoshuaXo auf Flickr

Mit viel Spaß




Farbe macht Laune von JoshuaXo auf Flickr

und neuen Ausblicken




Grinsgesichtgenerator von JoshuaXo auf Flickr




simply the best von JoshuaXo auf Flickr


----------



## MisterXT (29. September 2012)

Und als schönen Saisonabschluß möchte ich hier noch mal an den letzten Stop der Deutschlandtour dieses Jahr erinnern: bei der Fa. Radwerk am 05./06.10. in Großaitingen bei Augsburg!

Und der Wettergott ist uns anscheinend gnädig gestimmt! Alle Vorhersagen sind für uns. Ein paar schönen Touren bei uns in den westlichen Wäldern steht also nichts mehr entgegen! Selbstverständlich ist für die Erholung nach der Tour auch gesorgt! 

Wir freuen uns drauf!


----------



## andi.f.1809 (30. September 2012)

hi,
wann genau geht es den am Freitag/Samstag los, bzw wie lang geht dss dann.
kann man sich da die bikes ausleihen.
gruß andi


----------



## MisterXT (30. September 2012)

Freitags so ab Mittag. Bis Open End. 
Und klar kann man sich Bikes ausleihen. Ein, zwei werden Vinc und seine Leute schon mitbringen.


----------



## Altiplano (1. Oktober 2012)

MisterXT schrieb:


> Freitags so ab Mittag. Bis Open End.
> Und klar kann man sich Bikes ausleihen. Ein, zwei werden Vinc und seine Leute schon mitbringen.



Hallo, 

werdet ihr auch ein paar Neuigkeiten von der Eurobike dabei haben? Oder gibt es die erst nächstes Jahr?


----------



## vinc (2. Oktober 2012)

Hallo ihr lieben Leute, 


leider müssen wir unsere Teilnahme an der Deutschlandtour in Augsburg verschieben.

Das radwerk hingegen wird aber dennoch seine Pforten öffnen, es stehen ausreichend Bikes zur Verfügung. 
Sprich die Veranstaltung findet trotzdem statt. 

Wir werden noch einen Nachholtermin bekannt geben, welcher vermutlich im November liegt. 


Vielen Dank für euer Verständnis. 


Das radwerk Team freut sich in jedem Fall auf euren Besuch am Wochenende. 

Viele Grüße

Vincent


----------



## marco2 (2. Oktober 2012)

Super für mich in diesem Fall, da grad der Oktobertermin nicht ging. 

Freu mich also auf euch im November!


----------



## 100 Oktan (4. November 2012)

Hallo Vinc,

gibt es schon einen Ersatztermin? Es ist jetzt schon November.


----------



## andi.f.1809 (8. November 2012)

ups doppelpost


----------



## andi.f.1809 (8. November 2012)

gibt es noch keine näheren Infos bezüglich des Nachholtermins

Gruß andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

